# Installing U-connect to a MyGig REN (Multimedia, No-NAV)



## gio.vw (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anybody help me to figure it out what exactly do I need to install uconnect on mygig REN (multimedia, no-NAV) and how to install it physically?
Have any of you done this before succesfully.
I've been reading posts and forums and now im more confused.
Is the bluetooth kit enough? does that activates the Voice Recognition also? do I absolutely need the mirror with integrated microphone?
Thanks for your help !


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Installing U-connect to a MyGig REN (gio.vw)*

Some good advice is ask MrCd1 on eBay what you need for your scenario.... http://stores.shop.ebay.com/mr-cd1__W0QQ_armrsZ1 - a courteous Mark there answers questions - he will help. You do not need to buy from him.
The REN is unconnect ready - you require a separate uconnect kit ($200 thereabouts) if your vehicle did not specify uconnect added. Voice rec works with uconnect, as far as I can understand. There is a also seperate OEM microphone accessory kit just out the past year (OEM $50.00 thereabouts). You do not need the mirror with mic (OEM $350 thereabouts).
Again - inquire with MrCD1 and he will likely advise what you need. 
The other great resource for info like this is *http://mofv.com/mygig*


_Modified by Whataguy at 4:39 PM 7-1-2009_


----------

